# Tokugawa & JignPig Guide - Fishin' Trip



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Tokugawa met me Saturday morning while I had a temporary fish-camp set up at Barkcamp State Park/Belmont Lake. Oh my were things tough! We only brought two bass to the boat. But we sure had fun tryin'. 

I fished the lake hard on Friday and Saturday. Man was it cold Friday! Oh well, for two days of fishin' I only caught one over 15-inches (3lb.12oz.), and two in the 12-inch to 15-inch slot, and about eight small dinks.

Here are some pics of our trip. It was nice finally meeting Tokugawa. And even though things were tough on the water, I could tell he's got some mad bass catchin' skills.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Even though you didn't boat any monsters it looks like you still had some fun.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You know things had to be bad and the fish not biting if you two didn't do any good! Both of you boys have some "mad" skillz!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

2 die-hards giving it hell....the bass sure got lucky!!
]


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah man - thanks for the trip. I think I'm going to go grab a couple of the baits that worked. Hahahahaha!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice fish, what did you use?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> nice fish, what did you use?


The Bomber Model 4-A did the trick. Until they go deep, it's the best search bait I know of, other than throwin' a trap.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> The Bomber Model 4-A did the trick. Until they go deep, it's the best search bait I know of, other than throwin' a trap.


I know traps and cranks are considerd search baits, but does that mean as soon as you catch one with a trap, you switch to your jignpig or texas rig? i always tend to keep throwin what i found them on, but was wondering what you usually do.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

buckzye11 said:


> I know traps and cranks are considerd search baits, but does that mean as soon as you catch one with a trap, you switch to your jignpig or texas rig? i always tend to keep throwin what i found them on, but was wondering what you usually do.


Catching bass fish is the easy part, finding them is the hard part. Once you've found them, then you can switch things up and experiment with other lures. Or, after you fish the area out, you go look for a similar area of the lake and try to find them there also.

Good luck...


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds like good fun even if it was some tough fishing...and, hey, you guys pulled them out; and looks like some nice fish too. "Gonna buy me a bomber" ...name that tune!

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
portage lakes/Coventry


----------

